# Pressure Cooker Recipe for plain noodles



## Cookie2 (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for cooking dry, plain noodles in a pressure cooker? I serve them as a side with butter, cheese and parm cheese.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Cookie2,

Since noodles don't take that long they are normally not cooked in a pressure cooker.  Even those recipes that use a pressure cooker puts the noodles in at the end and keeps the cooker uncovered.

It would be quickest just to bring your water to a boil in a pot, salt your water, add your noodles, and cook al dente.

I hope this helps.


----------

